# Moss Tree forest 90P



## arowanaman (Jun 14, 2006)

Here is the rescape of the 90P for the new year. I have planted different types of mosses on each stick of manzanita so when it fills in there will be different looking trees in the tank. with HC and UG, and dworf clover as the forground plants. With an assortment of stem plants in the background to fill in contrast behind the trees.














































This tank is on 100% R.O. water, and using a large water softenizer to get all the extra stuff in the tank. Fertilization in this tank is Pferts liquid P.K.M.N. Green gain, and green bacter, Phyton Git as needed.

Tank is only three days old now so I have been doing 50-100% water changes every day with R.O.


----------



## dj2606 (Oct 15, 2008)

Very impressive!! The first shot for some reason, with the wood sticking up reminds me of a horror film or the thriller video.. I really like to see how this will fill in over time!!!!


----------



## chadly (Dec 19, 2005)

that is pretty cool! love the rocks


----------



## Sunstar (Sep 17, 2008)

dj2606 said:


> Very impressive!! The first shot for some reason, with the wood sticking up reminds me of a horror film or the thriller video.. I really like to see how this will fill in over time!!!!


I agree. I just said "don't go near the trees! Don't go!!" not sure where the heck I picked up that line... but it fit. Scary tank for Spooky fish.

I am interested in seeing this one filled in. Looks good. :clap2:


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

I think the trees are neat. Do you think there will be enough differentiation in the mosses for them to really look different? The mix with your rock is nice.

Your foreground seems a bit wild. I see UG, HC, Downoi, ranunculus, marsilea (or glosso), riccia and maybe blyxa. They seem to be all mixed together. I think they might look better grouped in specific areas. You could repeat the area in another place. If you leave them all mixed together it might not be the best look.


----------



## arowanaman (Jun 14, 2006)

LOL I think that is the movie The Village!!!



Sunstar said:


> I agree. I just said "don't go near the trees! Don't go!!" not sure where the heck I picked up that line... but it fit. Scary tank for Spooky fish.
> 
> I am interested in seeing this one filled in. Looks good. :clap2:


----------



## arowanaman (Jun 14, 2006)

I am using Flame moss, fissidens font. , Mini Pellia, Thai moss,and feather moss. so I think that is a big enough variation of textures of moss.



Tex Gal said:


> I think the trees are neat. Do you think there will be enough differentiation in the mosses for them to really look different? The mix with your rock is nice.
> 
> Your foreground seems a big wild. I see UG, HC, Downoi, ranunculus, marsilea (or glosso), riccia and maybe blyxa. They seem to be all mixed together. I think they might look better grouped in specific areas. You could repeat the area in another place. If you leave them all mixed together it might not be the best look.


----------



## jargonchipmunk (Oct 25, 2008)

you stole my idea and did it better than I would have! I'm mad! lol good job. waiting to see the mosses all come into their own with trimming. I think it'll look neat. The first shot looks like there should be some old decrepit tombstones underneath like an old rundown cemetary. Love it!


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

It already looks cool so this is going to be great when it fills in. I like how the foreground is rather random like a forest floor would be. Have to wait and see how it grows together.


----------



## arowanaman (Jun 14, 2006)

Here is one of the big mama cherry shrimp in this tank hanging on a tree of mini pellia.


----------



## Dan Knowlton (Jan 2, 2009)

That is going to look NICE! Where did you get the manzanita?

Dan K.


----------



## arowanaman (Jun 14, 2006)

Manzanita grows naturally all arround Arizona so I can pick and choose my pieces as I like.Just need to collect in places that are not protected. plus you are taking old dry branches anyway.


----------



## Pinto (Mar 22, 2008)

Looks really interesting, can't wait for your tanks development.


----------



## ReefJones (Feb 23, 2006)

As always looks good J! I think that foreground is going to look great! Because of you and Deki, you got me mixing my foregrounds for a more natural look. Big Ups! I'ma try and make a trip down to Tucson soon so you might have to take me wood collecting!
Reef


----------



## BarnOwl (Jan 20, 2009)

Very original! I like it! :clap2:


----------



## arowanaman (Jun 14, 2006)

I did some upgrades to the tank after looking at it. I added more smaller rocks in the front area to bring more detail and contrast to the front of the tank. It is nice to see all the plants are starting to fill in also























































I have purchased a R.O. unit just for doing water changes in my two plant tanks.


----------



## jmontee (Feb 7, 2008)

Great tank!! I love the look of the open ADA style with the pendant light. Have you thought about maybe taking a few longer thin pieces and have them break the surface of the water. You can even try to find some emersed type of moss. I don't know just an idea, not that it needs any improvement.


----------



## arowanaman (Jun 14, 2006)

well here is 17 days after I settup this tank what it looks like. I am dosing this tank on Pferts 5pumps of each P,K,M,N every day, 50% water changes with R.O. every 3 days. The TH is at 67 for the time of these pictures which is a day before water change. usually the TH is arround 40 in this tank after water changes and fertilizers are re established.



















More close ups of my mini pellia tree



















I still have not done a grooming on this tank but I will need to trim some of the moss on the big left tree, and some of the green rotala in the front creeping in.


----------



## rountreesj (Aug 14, 2007)

too many plants IMO


----------



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

its oddly balanced with the large area of nothing on the left. If i put my hand over that area and view the uncovered area as the whole layout it looks much more pleasing to me. Maybe you can move the whole left grouping over to the left?

jB


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

Nice Arowana! I would actually leave the left side empty-ish. It provides "conclus-ivity"; a definitive beginning and a definitive end which I feel the tank needs (sorry Jason). I think that if the left side was full, it would be a bit too busy looking.

This will be interesting to keep an eye on in the coming weeks. It will be relatively nightmarish to prune, as any excessive background plant growth will swallow up the moss on the wood. I agree with you, Arowana, that the green rotala could use a trim! It makes it look a bit messy, but it is a very commendable tank to this point! 

It certainly stays true to your historical style!


----------



## foofooree (Mar 11, 2007)

That's really incredible growth! I really like it, very well done!


----------



## arowanaman (Jun 14, 2006)

Thank you all for the comments again. I agree too that there is/was to many plants in the tank. I removed some of the ones that were just filler for the startup time of the tank. I just removed the hygro from the back left of the tank, and I removed one of the sticks on the right side and planted more mini pellia on the one that I left there now on the lower parts of the branches and on the end of the tiny branches to represent newer growth on a end of a branch look.

Donald your tank is looking increadible also very inspiring. I am glad others like you feel the same way with this tank. I think if it was solid from left to right like this it would loose your attention easier. Now it makes you want to look arround the corner to see what is growing.

I still have not trimmed the Green rotala yet.










What do you think of the changes?


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

That is pretty much perfect, Arowana!  The only suggestion that I have is for you to replant the green specimen directly in the middle a bit further back (I can't tell what it is from this angle....it is green and "frilly" looking); I think that it too close to your trees and takes away from the depth in that specific area. Other than that, it is pretty much perfect, and major kudos to you!!


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

I've enjoyed the style of your tanks and I think I see what your going after. In my opinion the issue is the height of the wood on in the left/left-mid area. I believe they are too tall and it creates a difficult transition since the tank appears fullier on the right. If those branches were lower or moved to the right with lower branches in their place it would be more effective IMHO.


----------



## dj2606 (Oct 15, 2008)

Please, please do not take this the wrong way. I liked it better spooky. But it is still a good looking tank nonetheless.


----------



## foofooree (Mar 11, 2007)

Just noticed you have mini pellia growing on one of your trees, awesome


----------



## arowanaman (Jun 14, 2006)

DonaldmBoyer said:


> That is pretty much perfect, Arowana!  The only suggestion that I have is for you to replant the green specimen directly in the middle a bit further back (I can't tell what it is from this angle....it is green and "frilly" looking); I think that it too close to your trees and takes away from the depth in that specific area. Other than that, it is pretty much perfect, and major kudos to you!!


Don I Think you are talking about the Rotala Verticallis I was kind of wondering that myself and I moved the red form narrow esturallis stellata to the back. I have been considering moving the R. Vert. now just where to move it to keep it as a focal plant and fit into the scape?


----------



## arowanaman (Jun 14, 2006)

foofooree said:


> Just noticed you have mini pellia growing on one of your trees, awesome


FYI it makes increadible looking trees and I am exploiting its look as much as I can now in this tank and going to add more of it to more branches I think.


----------



## arowanaman (Jun 14, 2006)

houseofcards said:


> I've enjoyed the style of your tanks and I think I see what your going after. In my opinion the issue is the height of the wood on in the left/left-mid area. I believe they are too tall and it creates a difficult transition since the tank appears fullier on the right. If those branches were lower or moved to the right with lower branches in their place it would be more effective IMHO.


Thank you for your compliments on the tank. I really love how the tank looks when you are just looking at it. It has so much color and texture, it is really amazing but, when you look at it in pictures it looks congested. I want to see what happens when the moss finally fills in the branches see how full it looks then.


----------



## dirrtybirdy (May 22, 2007)

i was thinking of making a tank like this but a 10 gallon. very nice. i like it


----------



## arowanaman (Jun 14, 2006)

Dirtybirdy post up some pics when you do.


I just added 25 rummy nose tetras, and three discus tetras, and another 10 otto cats.


----------



## DarioDario (Nov 14, 2008)

I'm anxious to see it when its all filled it


----------



## starrystarstarr (Dec 18, 2008)

this tank is looking pretty sweet


----------



## arowanaman (Jun 14, 2006)

here are some updated pictures of both my 90P, and my Mini M tanks. I just got a group of 25 rummy nose tetras for my 90P I am planning on another 25 ray:


----------



## foofooree (Mar 11, 2007)

Man that 90P would be award winning if you could move the scape part to the left. Take your hand and cover the left 1/4 of the tank. Wow. lol


----------



## arowanaman (Jun 14, 2006)

foofooree said:


> Man that 90P would be award winning if you could move the scape part to the left. Take your hand and cover the left 1/4 of the tank. Wow. lol


all right I rearanged it a little to make it look fuller on the left side. Plus I groomed the plants in the middle section a little more.


----------



## Chris. (Dec 22, 2008)

What a great looking tank! I love the new arrangement as well.


----------



## foofooree (Mar 11, 2007)

Awesome. A lot better. Now you just need some of those beautiful stems on the left


----------



## Krtismo (Jul 13, 2006)

Wow, Well done!


----------



## arowanaman (Jun 14, 2006)

Well here is an update on this tank I have been grooming the stem plants back every week. cutting different sections of it every week to have them fill in with the right layering.


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

.........and "BOOM" goes the dynamite! 

Nice work, Aro!


----------



## Jessie (Apr 23, 2007)

Very beautiful and intense; as your work always is!


----------



## ncy (May 18, 2008)

:jaw: Looks Awesome! Love all the different colors and textures. If this tank were at my house, I would probably just sit in front of it all day. Excellent!


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Very neat! It almost looks furry! The moss trees remind me of a Dr. Suess town. The red plants in back seem to need a little shaping. I think this tank probably looks amazing in person. The colors look kind of flat in the px.


----------



## arowanaman (Jun 14, 2006)

Tex Gal, Ncy,Jessie, and Donald thank you all again for the compliments on my scape it is a constant work in the making.


----------



## icumailman (Sep 26, 2008)

Wow!! Your tank is really awesome!!!! I love the way you made the trees with the different mosses--they really look like trees.


----------



## NowMed (Feb 10, 2009)

Love what you did with the drift wood!


----------



## hedson_25 (Sep 20, 2005)

i like it what temp do you have?


----------



## maxima (Feb 23, 2009)

I'm preparing to make a moss tank as well, so I was very interested in this thread !

First of all I'd like to congratulate you, it's very beautiful !

I have a few comments if you don't mind:

- I think it all looks a lot better now that there's red in the background, it adds a sense of depth.
- I believe that left side is too distracting :/ It keeps pulling my eyes to itself which is irritating. I think it's the only neg. element in this tank. 
- How do you think it'd look if you took out a few more species ? I think it's kinda chaotic in there but that may be what you've intended (wild look) so I don't know. 

I really appreciate this sharing, thanks a lot for the inspiration !


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

Again, I am going to have to disagree with Maxima regarding "The Left Side" of this tank (respectfully!). It my very strong opinion that all tanks need a "stopping point" in the viewing to reset the viewer and draw their attention back to the "meat" of the tank. Adding something more to fill in the left side would be a severe "over-do" and (I think) end up ruining the effect of looking into the Forest.

But, being familiar with Aro and his past tanks, he'll enivitably follow your advice and add to the left side anyways!  The artist's perrogative.


----------



## arowanaman (Jun 14, 2006)

I have done a bit of grooming and shaping these last two weeks and have removed some plant species such as the dwarf riccia, and the Polygonum sp. Plus I removed a branch on the left that had my fissidens moss on it because it was to out of place looking. But I did put in two new smaller branches "shrubs" in the tank one on the left side, and one in the middle left that are covered in mini pellia to balance the style of the look a little more.




Hedson the temperature in the tank is the same as the room temp which is 75 F right now

Maxima thanks for the comments. I agree the look was too chaotic that is why I removed some of the plants. I did remove one of the trees on the left just because I thought it was so out of place it was distracting but I liked seeing wood work on that side to I put a smaller one there with similar branch structure as the rest in the tank.


Donald are you saying I am just a conformist!!!! LOL to the contrary I actually removed allot from that left side and may even remove a bunch from the right side also.


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

You are hardly a conformist, Aro! I simply mean that you tend to change things around appreciably, and you would have eventually "stumbled" upon a look that Maxima thought to be "perfect" just by re-scaping.

It is just your nature!  I have studied every tank that you have posted here and notice that you come up with a Main Picture, and the End Result happens only after you have played around with it for a few months. Absolutely nothing more than an observation. But even you have to admit that on most of your works, the initial picture is a far cry from what you end up with. Some similarity exists, but I have seen some substantial evolving to get to that end point.


----------



## arowanaman (Jun 14, 2006)

These are the pictures of the tank the day after the last grooming I just did. mind you I removed ALL of the dwarf riccia from the foreground so the grass looks a little rough. and I removed a big chunk of the red out of the middle back when I removed the Polygonum sp.


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

It looks more like a "shrubbery" or a "hedgery" than a forest now! 

Sorry, I keep busting your chops and I don't mean to. Visually, it is a job very well done. It does look a bit cleaner without being over-done.

As much as I disdain the "Rating Thread" option, this is clearly undeserving of the current rating. This is at least a "4.5874" out of "5". I already voted a "5" when it first came out, so don't look at me!

Anyhoo, well done Arowana!


----------



## arowanaman (Jun 14, 2006)

[/QUOTE] But even you have to admit that on most of your works, the initial picture is a far cry from what you end up with. Some similarity exists, but I have seen some substantial evolving to get to that end point. [/QUOTE]

This is true I do like to change the look if it does not feel just right. It is easier to setup a scape and leave it if you have at least two others to keep your attention with, well at least in my experience.
I only have two tanks setup as displays and have so many ideas floating in my head that I want to let out but not enough space and tanks to fulfill my dreams. Also with the addiction to new and different plants I am trying to establish a happy medium between blending a aqua scape into a plant farm also. I did just recently buy a new leemar trim less star fire 16" cube tank that I am just using as a plant storage tank for right now. I hope by getting it setup I can make at least one of my tanks stay the same from start to finish................for awhile just need to find a place to put it now


----------



## arowanaman (Jun 14, 2006)

DonaldmBoyer said:


> It looks more like a "shrubbery" or a "hedgery" than a forest now!
> QUOTE]
> 
> It is amazing how fast this tank fills back in though Fresh Aqua soil + High CO2 +HQI lighting+Pferts+ R.O. water = aquatic jungle. by next weekend the tank will be overflowing with plant life again!


----------



## maxima (Feb 23, 2009)

Aww Donald don't be so hard on maxima ! 

I think you're right about that left side but I believe so am I; because it's like one of those things: "The cup looks half full", "Oh no the cup is almost empty"
However, I think you got one thing wrong. I didn't mean to say "Add more to left side, fill it up" when I said it bothers me. I agree it would be an overkill in that state. If it were my tank, I'd put some color in the background just like those red plants on the right side. Maybe even a different tone of red to make an interesting combination with the right side - like bright orange/red maybe ? Because what you feel like "stopping and resting point" just feels incomplete to me. I just wanna pick up the brush and paint one more stroke you know 

One question: What happened to those red plants on the right side ?  It looks like they've turned almost purple. 

I really love this tank, it's an absolute beauty. The variety of green is stunning.
It looks like some mountain sight, like reeeaaaally high up there and very cool - lots of oxygen !

By the way, I graduated from fine arts so please don't take me seriously :bounce:
I'm obsessed with compositions and when I see something like this, I can't help but try turning it into a central composition - such a cliche !
That's what I meant when I said "Maybe it's better to leave it wild and chaotic".


----------



## ch3fb0yrdee (Jul 26, 2008)

Wow. This tank has really grown since I've last checked. I like how the moss has turned out for you. The Moss on the DW is looking great. I am SUPER jealous of you.


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

No one is being hard on you, Maxima!!!  I just simply and respectfully disagree is all! One more "brush stroke" can often ruin the painting; it is better to leave the "audience" wanting more than less.

ARO! Shame on you for using a starfire cube tank for plant storage!!! Tsk, tsk! You gotta scape that baby! 

One idea that I have often had is putting an ad in Craig'sList to offer to train people how to take care of their tanks, plants, fish, and how to create a scape or simply do one for them. That way, I could have as many aquariums as I wanted in order to try out new ideas. As long as the customer paid the bill, it is an excellent idea. But I am not too sure how many people look on Craig'sList for such a thing. Which would leave me feeling lonely.

Best to stick to my own monster for the time being.

Sorry! "Thread is now de-hijacked"!


----------



## NowMed (Feb 10, 2009)

The detail in your tank is the best! 

Amazing :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## shiver905 (Mar 4, 2009)

wow,,

its better then sex


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

The red lone stem (aromatica?) behind your left tree looks sort of lost and out of place. Do you have plans for that? Your rock placement is so good!


----------



## kid creole (Mar 5, 2009)

Cool tank. It looks great.


----------



## arowanaman (Jun 14, 2006)

Tex Gal said:


> The red lone stem (aromatica?) behind your left tree looks sort of lost and out of place. Do you have plans for that? Your rock placement is so good!


that lone stem is a stem of Giant stellata. Not sure what the exact scientific name is for it but it gets huge. I am not sure what to do with it myself. I was just growing it up to cut it off to donate to somebody. Infact that is what I am doing with it today for a friend of mine.


----------



## king oz (Jun 27, 2007)

shiver905 said:


> wow,,
> 
> its better then sex


um, its great but come on.. very nice set up.


----------



## arowanaman (Jun 14, 2006)

king oz said:


> um, its great but come on.. very nice set up.


LOL yeah I am going to have to second that. its nice but not that nice.


----------



## Chris. (Dec 22, 2008)

shiver905 said:


> wow,,
> 
> its better then sex


u have apparently not been with the right person! LMAO!


----------



## ch3fb0yrdee (Jul 26, 2008)

shiver905 said:


> wow,,
> 
> its better then sex


This is true.


----------



## Fishtory (Jan 21, 2009)

This tank looks terrific. It's sort of like the space where a hedge and a forest meet, one that's grown up nicely to invite all sorts of wildlife. 

I love following your photos from the loose, jungle-y feel to the more balanced final version. Hope I can get mine to look half this nice!


----------



## Knotty Bitz (Mar 11, 2009)

What type of rock are you using?


----------



## arowanaman (Jun 14, 2006)

Fishtory said:


> This tank looks terrific. It's sort of like the space where a hedge and a forest meet, one that's grown up nicely to invite all sorts of wildlife.
> 
> I love following your photos from the loose, jungle-y feel to the more balanced final version. Hope I can get mine to look half this nice!


Thank you Fishtory for you. I am glad you enjoy fallowing the progress of my tanks  the ultimate tool for planting mosses on driftwood especially with branches as small as some of these manzanita branches in this tank is a Fly fishing bobbin. you can wrap branches without tangling the string around every snag it can catch. and keeping a larger colony of amono shrimp in your tank they will keep the moss clean as well as the rest of the tank.


----------



## arowanaman (Jun 14, 2006)

Knotty Bitz said:


> What type of rock are you using?


The rocks in this tank are rocks that I collected in northern Montana in a glacier lake. So I would guess they are lake mud rock etched by the ice glaciers would be my guess. They do not do anything to the water or chemistry, so they are perfect for a planted tank. I am planning maybe this summer driving back up and collecting a truck full of them and visit my family while I am at it[smilie=r::hungry: I would like to do scapes with larger rocks gain but made of this stuff. 24hr drive each way.


----------

